# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Τι είναι αυτά τα συμπτώματα;

## Polymnia.magnum

Ειμαι 19 και από τα 12 μέχρι τα 15 βιωνα σχολική βία σε ακραίο βαθμό και έχω από τότε καταθλιψη. Γενικώς το τελευταίο ενάμιση χρόνο έχω πολύ άγχος και περναω βαρύ καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο απο το 2018. Έκανα ανήσυχο ύπνο και έκανα μελέτη ύπνου 2 φορές και μου είπε ο γιατρός πως είναι ψυχολογικό. Ενώ έκανα μπάνιο ένιωθα πως δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα και πήγα στα επείγοντα. Μου είπε πως είναι κρίσεις πανικού ξεκάθαρα. Συνήθως κοιμάμαι 5 με 8 το πρωί κάθε μέρα από το άγχος και αν έχω να ξυπνήσω γύρω στις 10 αισθάνομαι αδυναμία και ζαλίζομαι. Έκανα χειρουργείο το διάφραγμα τον Απρίλη και 2 εβδομάδες μετά ενώ είχα άγχος με έπιασε ξαφνική αδυναμία και νόμιζα θα κατάρευσω. Πήγα σπίτι και κοιμήθηκα και όταν ξύπνησα έβλεπα τριγωνακια και ένιωθα πως ειμαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, έναν αποπροσανατολισμό μαζί με αδυναμία σαν μπλακ άουτ. Ερχόταν και έφευγε απλα έχω μια μόνιμη θολούρα. Όταν είμαι ψυχολογικα ήρεμη φεύγει αρκετά. Πήγα σε γιατρούς είπαν πως είναι από τον ύπνο και το άγχος μαζι με ελλειψη σιδηρου. Πρότεινε ένας ιδιωτικός γιατρός να κάνω μαγνητική αλλά στο νοσοκομείο είπαν να μην κάνω αφοτου με εξέτασαν νευρολόγοι και πολλοί άλλοι μαζί και είπαν πως είναι ξεκάθαρα το άγχος.
Είναι αυτό αποπροσοπωποιηση; ώρες ώρες νομίζω δεν φταίει το άγχος και φοβάμαι μην είναι χειρότερα αλλά ξεκάθαρα πέρασα μια πολύ δύσκολη φάση. Υψηλή πίεση πάντως δεν έχω ίσα ίσα ειμαι αδυνατη και είναι γύρω στα 10, εγκεφαλικό μάλλον δεν έπαθα! :D

----------


## Nikolas73

> ;όταν είμαι ψυχολογικα ήρεμη φεύγει


μόνη σου απαντάς....είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό

----------


## Gia66

Ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα είναι αυτά..Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να επισκεφθείς έναν ψυχολόγο,αυτός θα σε βοηθήσει..Πρέπει να το κάνεις αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη γιατί είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι από ολα αυτά σε τέτοιο βαθμό..

----------


## Μary91

Η μόνιμη θολούρα μοιαζει με αποπραγματοποιηση αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτο. Αποπραγματοποιηση ειναι αν νοιθεις πως ζεις μεσα σε μια ταινια η οτι εισαι σε ενα όνειρο, ενω ξερεις βεβαια οτι ειναι πραγματικότητα, απλα μοιζουν ολα ψευτικα. Εγω εχω αποπραγματοποιηση αλλα και την μονιμη θολούρα οπως λες, δεν ειναι ομως το ιδιο. Ολα αυτά ειναι συμπτώματα ανχους, δηλαδη το κυριο προβλημα ειναι αυτο. Αν δεν εχεις παει σε ψυχολόγο καλο θα ηταν να πας και να σε βοηθησει. Επισης οι κρισεις πανικού σε κανουν να νιωθεις πως παθαίνεις εγκεφαλικό η καρδια αλλα στην ουσια δεν παθαίνεις τιποτα. Ειναι απαίσιες αλλα μπορεις να μαθεις να τις αντιμετωπίζεις με την βοηθεια ενός γιατρού η επισης μπορείς να δεις βιντεάκια με ασκήσεις αναπνοής στο ίντερνετ που πραγματικα βοηθάνε.

----------

